# Frage zum GPUPI Benchmark-selbe Settings->immer unterschiedliche Ergebnisse



## delabody (21. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich steige da einfach nicht hinter vielleicht hat ja jmd von euch einen weisen Rat 

Und zwar:

habe ich gestern nach Windowsneuaufsetzung einfach mal einen CPU 100M run gemacht mit folgendem Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das Merkwürdige ist, dass ich bei den selben BIOS settings vorher unter windows 8.1 niemals auf diese Zeit kam, auch nicht wenn ich noch höher übertaktet habe... im Forum seh ich Leute die noch bessere Scores zb beim rookie rumble haben obwohl sie auf stocksettings fahren....

diesen run habe ich gestern abend gemacht... da dachte ich cool, lag dann eventuell an windows... wollte dann heute morgen noch einen drauf legen und siehe da... ich komme wieder nur an die 20 Sek....

kann mir jmd sagen woran es liegt???


----------



## NatokWa (21. April 2015)

Da kann vieles rein spielen , am meisten was dein Rechner im HINTERGRUND so anstellt .

Für solche Benches schaltet man in der Regel ABSOLUT ALLES was nicht Core-Windows ist ab , also Netzwerk , Virenscanner und alle Zusatzprogies , selbst wenns nur Tray-Symbole sind , und fährt DANN den Bench . Selbst unter solchen Bedingunngen gibt es noch streuung (Bedingt durch unterschiedliches Verhalten der Taktraten-Anpassung etc) , aber die fallen in der Regel gering aus .

Außerdem sind nur Mittelwe te aus mehreren Runs WIRKLICH aussagekräftig , aben WEGEN der streuung .


----------



## delabody (21. April 2015)

werde ich mal testen, danke..... 

aber sonst zählt die übliche oc-Devise oder? Mehr hilft mehr? Also mehr Core und Uncore-Takt? etc?


----------



## delabody (21. April 2015)

Muahah, schau mal unsere Profilbilder


----------



## delabody (21. April 2015)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Da kann vieles rein spielen , am meisten was dein Rechner im HINTERGRUND so anstellt .
> 
> Für solche Benches schaltet man in der Regel ABSOLUT ALLES was nicht Core-Windows ist ab , also Netzwerk , Virenscanner und alle Zusatzprogies , selbst wenns nur Tray-Symbole sind , und fährt DANN den Bench . Selbst unter solchen Bedingunngen gibt es noch streuung (Bedingt durch unterschiedliches Verhalten der Taktraten-Anpassung etc) , aber die fallen in der Regel gering aus .
> 
> Außerdem sind nur Mittelwe te aus mehreren Runs WIRKLICH aussagekräftig , aben WEGEN der streuung .



bringt nix... voll der Fail das Programm, wenn da solche willkürlichen Werte bei raus kommen


----------



## Chrissi (21. April 2015)

Ich kenne mich jetzt speziell mit dem Benchmark nicht aus, aber bei HWBOT Prime hilft es, die Priorität des Prozesses auf Echtzeit zu setzen, um die Streuung zu verringern. 
Außerdem sehe ich, dass Du den Stromsparmodus anhast. Den würde ich auch mal ausmachen.


----------



## delabody (21. April 2015)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich jetzt speziell mit dem Benchmark nicht aus, aber bei HWBOT Prime hilft es, die Priorität des Prozesses auf Echtzeit zu setzen, um die Streuung zu verringern.
> Außerdem sehe ich, dass Du den Stromsparmodus anhast. Den würde ich auch mal ausmachen.



das mit den Prioritäten habe ich auch schon getestet.. bewirkt nix.... stromsparmodus habe ich beim benchen normalerweise auch aus... wie gesagt dieser screenshot war einfach ein glückstreffer mit meinem 24/7 oc setting


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2015)

Mach mal die C-States und EIST aus. Zusätzlich schauen ob es was bringt Execute Disable Bit auszuschalten oder nicht (BIOS).


----------



## delabody (21. April 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mach mal die C-States und EIST aus. Zusätzlich schauen ob es was bringt Execute Disable Bit auszuschalten oder nicht (BIOS).



alles klar, C-States und EIST hatte ich beides natürlich auch schon aus.... Das andere werde ich mal testen, schaffe das aber heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr... aber trotzdem schon mal danke für den Tip


----------

